# What is the difference between Goat Chow and Noble Goat?



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Is one for dairy and one for meat goats? I noticed the Goat Chow has more copper and selenium and protein than Noble Goat.

Just in case I was going to get that little doe, you know, the one everyone said I should get :ashamed:


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Well, in the Goat Chow, the source of copper is copper sulfate. Since sulfate inhibit copper uptake in goats, it might as well have nearly no copper in it at all, for all the good it does the goat.

Also, I am looking at the ingredients list for Purina Mills Goat Chow right now, and it doesn't list ANY selenium in it at all, nor does it provide a guaranteed analysis for selenium.

I don't know about the Noble Goat feeds, as Purina is not listing their ingredients for any of them. I don't know where they are getting their copper or selenium from, or anything else.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

So what do you feed a 3 month old doe? 
Goats are confusing :help:


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I feed Noble Goat Dairy Parlor when I'm in Texas. Can't get it here in Missouri.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

I know there's a pkg of noble goat that's medicated too, I always have to look a few times when we get purina coupons.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes, Noble Goat is a *line* of feed with varieties for different goat needs.

Purina's website about goat feed:
http://www.goatchow.com/OURPRODUCTS/PRODUCTS/Overview/default.aspx


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

I use both kinds of noble goat (well, I use two kinds, there might be more but we can only get two in this area). I use the medicated feed on growing kids, and the dairy parlor 16 on my milkers. It's an excellent feed. I don't feed goat chow.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I believe that all we can get here is Goat Chow, and Noble Goat grower. 

And the dumor that TSC sells which looks like just sweet feed


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

So what is good to feed a goat in milk if you can't get the Milk Parlor? I have a Tractor Supply and a Southern States near me. The Tractor Supply is checking to see if they can order the Milk Parlor.
But what would be recommended if I can not get it?


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

this subject has been hashed over a zillion times, and everyone has a diffrent answer! some use oats, corn and boss. some swear by one bagged feed or another. you might do a search on this forum and some reading and just decide what might work for you. 

I can get noble goat dairy, some cannot. I love it, some would rather use whole grains. some use an all stock, I've heard some use a calf crunch. they have their reasons for doing so, I have mine for using what I do. I dont' think anyone is 'wrong'! you asked a question that's pretty loaded, like 'how long is a piece of string'! haha!

I will explain my reasons tho.--I use dairy parlor, noble goat, purina. purina does extensive research, and the feed is in pellet form, which means every bite is balanced and they cannot pick out their favorite bits leaving the rest. not sure what I'd do without this feed, probably a horse feed. if there was a calf feed without medication, maybe that.

I only have 3 milkers, so its just easier too, to open bag, feed goat. simple. my goats look good, milk great, kid out easily, good reproduction. I pay $12.50 a bag, would love if something were cheaper, but haven't found that. bottom line... I use it cuz its working.


----------



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

My local ACE hardware store ordered Purina Mills Noble Goat&#8482; Dairy Parlor 18 for me. I believe it turned out to be $14+ after tax. This ACE has a feed and seed section and plants and stuff. I don't know if a city ACE would order for you, but I wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm with Chewie, I have one doe in milk and one due to kid out early June and that is my milk herd!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I know i asked a loaded question.:lookout: But i need to do something else. I was feeding just sweet feed, cause i did not know any better. But the more posts i read, the more i realize i need to feed something different. Right now I have goat chow on hand so i am feeding that.

I will check with the local Ace as well and see if they can order it.

I appreciate the input!


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

Shygal - the grower would be great for your 3-month old doe. I don't switch growing does over to the dairy parlor until they are ready to kid.

Most feed stores who carry Purina can order the dairy parlor for you. That's what I do. Just ask around. TSC won't (at least mine won't) but the local mom and pop place will.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

yeah, forgot to mention that part, the babies get noble meat grower. 

my feed comes from a small place, the bigger local chain advert's for being a purina dealer, but yet won't order dairy parlor, but always carries meat grower?! they said if they were to get the dairy type, "they'd have to get a whole pallet!" uh, SO??? I bet I'd wind up using it and there are others using it too! they charge more for any feed they carry so I don't bother pushing it.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

I use Noble goat grower for everyone until the kids are weaned and gone. I feed other stuff too like Alfalfa pellets tc. I use the noble grower because it has a coccidiastat in it. I feel feeding this to the moms and kids plus Corid greatly reduces cocci chances. My feed store has to special order it however I have ordered it enough that now I don't have to ask they just keep it in stock. It is $15/bag here.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Copper sulfate doesn't inhibit the uptake, it's just not as absorbed as well as some other forms. Between a mineral, a feed source, and copper bolusing, your goats will be more than fine with their copper levels. 

As for protein levels, higher does not necessarily mean better. It usually just means more expensive.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

When considering bagged feeds, there is really no point in comparing or choosing for copper/mineral levels. None of those feeds will provide *enough* minerals on their own, so you must provide a good loose mineral anyway. So I would go for the most natural, most available, freshest, and most economical. don't rely on your feeds for mineral intake. Keep a good loose mineral available. Even kids will avail themselves of it if its available.
And just a personal preference, but I prefer to never feed a higher protien than 14%. In fact my feed is oats/boss which comes to only about 12% protien. I prefer to keep my home milker cows and goats at a 12% protien level.
Anything higher than 16% has actually proven in studies to either be peed out by the livestock or actually burn them out faster.....Since most 18% grains cost more money....that seems to be literally throwing away money.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My veterinarian (bovine lactation consultant) agrees with Emily on the high protein. NOT a good thing for cows or goats that you want to live long and prosper.


----------



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

When I asked about the 16%, the guy at ACE told me they couldn't get it, only the 18%. Now I wounder if they are just shooting for a higher profit margin on my small order. Of course I can't do anything about it, because no one else around will order it at all for me. I will ask very sweetly about the 16% next time I order and see what happens. Very sweetly usually works for me. And if they really can't then no harm done, or hurt feelings.


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

My guy says it's a regional thing. The 16% is all we can get here, maybe all they can get where you are is 18%.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Shygal said:


> I believe that all we can get here is Goat Chow, and Noble Goat grower.
> 
> And the dumor that TSC sells which looks like just sweet feed


I don't feed goat food feeds.... I'm sure it may be easier, and that's cool cuz having goats is all about doing what's best for YOUR goats.

What I feed in addition to whatever they forage is oats/boss/alfalfa pellets.

And of course, the free choice cattle minerals and baking soda.


----------



## noeskimo (Mar 17, 2011)

After dancing to the feed stores tune; Goat Chow,Medicated Noble Goat or Du-more sweet feed (also, now a Purina company), I gave up. Apparently, Purina is so big that they are notoriously hard to deal with/order from/ or get anything unusual. In a year, we have had 3 different batches of noble goat and a horse feed that are moldy, upon opening.Finally, I switched to a well recommended, and cheaper, local brand. A lot cheaper, always smells and looks fresh and good, assays out well, and is cheaper. In the year+ since we have switched, I have been nothing but pleased.So... you might look around for a local feed, produced by the "little guy" I think they try harder.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

noeskimo, I use Producer's brand feeds......bagged up at the local Producer's Co-Op.


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

The feed guy at my local mill described the difference between the 2 as this: The Goat Chow is a grain supplement, the Noble Goat (the one in the tan bag) is a complete feed meant to be fed as a sole ration. I didn't know Noble made other options, the tan bag is the only one available around here.
I don't have labels in the house right now to compare. But when I had switched a skinny, free choice grass fed doe over from goat chow to the noble last year, she started dropping weight again.


----------

